# The Anagram Thread



## Úlairi

In lieu of _The Riddle Thread_ I must say I enjoy anagrams also.

The rules are again simple:

You must take an aspect of ME, be it person, place or thing and jumble the letters to make an anagram. The person who correctly guesses it then gets the next turn.

I'll start with:

_wraith humans tee_


*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Prince of Cats

I'm trying to cheat so hard!!

http://wordsmith.org/anagram/anagra...=&exclude=&n=3&m=6&source=adv&a=y&l=n&q=n&k=1


----------



## Illuin

Saruman The White


----------



## Úlairi

Brilliant Big Blue...  your turn.

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Illuin

_hem them hot funderwear lord_


----------



## Prince of Cats

I'm not sure what the rules of the game are. The current one is 5 words as it is. Does the answer have to be 5 words, too, or no?


----------



## Illuin

No, I just made up some words (or faux words) for the heck of it. The answer could be any number of words, or one word. The answer to this one by coincidence has five words also, but it just happened that way.

PS - HINT: The first word is _*"The"*_. It is redundant anyway, and I really didn't need to add it.


----------



## Aulë

Ha! The Underwear Lord!  Now I just need to get that out of my head so I can solve this puzzle....

I would have to say that it is the very famous

*The Hound of the Dramremerwl*!!! 




I also had a Mordor name forming but I ran out of Os for anything decent...


----------



## chrysophalax

LOL! *snort*

Illuin, when I read Funderwear all I could think was that it would be a brilliant brandname for sexy lingerie.


----------



## Aulë

I think we'll be needing another hint, Illy...


----------



## Illuin

The _"second eldest_" didn't care for it too much .


----------



## Aulë

*The Hound of the Dramremerwl*!!!


----------



## Illuin

> Originally posted by *Aulë*
> 
> I would have to say that it is the very famous
> 
> *The Hound of the Dramremerwl*!!!


 




(hehe, very famous)



> *The Hound of the Dramremerwl*!!!


 

No!!! 





< (The _"second eldest"_ is on the left)


----------



## Aulë

_the hammer of the underworld !! _

_(nice hint!)_


----------



## Aulë

And the next one:

*HAIR MITTINS*


----------



## Illuin

*Minas Tirith*


----------



## Aulë

Awwww - that didn't last too long. 


Your go, Illy.


----------



## Illuin

Let's see here:

*Thou Sofa On Me Hurt*


----------



## chrysophalax

The Mouth of Sauron.


----------



## Illuin

You're up


----------



## chrysophalax

*The lord in fine fettle leaps bond.*

Yes, it _has_ a Tolkien reference and wow, I never knew how hard these were to make!


----------



## Illuin

Well, how about;

*In The Battle of Pelennor Fields*

I think there is a stray *'d' *though, so I’m probably wrong there.

Or, you could be making fun of _'d' way I tawk_ with:

*In 'd' Battle of the Pelennor Fields *


----------



## chrysophalax

You got it! Go ahead.


----------



## Illuin

*Lo! All Have Big Stockings *


----------



## Nenya

Lotho Sackville Baggins !


----------



## Illuin

Yep, you got it! 

You're up!


----------



## Nenya

Has A Loft


----------



## chrysophalax

Asfaloth...


----------



## Nenya

yeah. it was Asfaloth


----------



## chrysophalax

Phew! Ok...

*Ill savages lie in a G-block.*


----------



## Úlairi

This has been a rather annoying one. All I can get is:

_O! Being a class lake village!_

I feel as though '_village_' should be in there somewhere...

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Illuin

I get Lobelia Sackville _ aggins (missing a B). I know; you probably hate me already


----------



## Úlairi

I've always hated you Big Blue!  Why don't you go and suck the life out of another internet board?








*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## chrysophalax

You got it Illuin. I could have sworn I used two B's. *grumble* I think I'm still brain-seared because of the Funderwear.


----------



## Illuin

*LOL! Fat Bong To Me*


Where's the Balrog of Moria for this one?


----------



## Durin's Bane

Right here!
_*Long bottom leaf*_, no?


----------



## Illuin

Indeed! The answer was related to the hint . You're up!


----------



## Durin's Bane

Sorry for the delay, was finding it hard to stop laughing 

Fairest Fathom


----------



## Firawyn

Humm...


*Heir of* H*amfast* very nearly works. Did we forget an "H" by chance?

Otherwise this is what I came up with:

Master of Faith

OR


Mast of the Fair


----------



## Durin's Bane

It's _master of faith_, yeah.


----------



## Firawyn

Durin's Bane said:


> It's _master of faith_, yeah.



 Really?! Oh, wow, totally did not expect that...

Okay then, try this one:


Prince Fonty hangs no pig.


----------



## Illuin

*Sign of The Prancing Pony *


----------



## Firawyn

Well done Illuin. Indeed it is "Sign of the Prancing Pony". 

I swear, sometimes I think we were separated at birth.


----------



## Illuin

You never know . Here's one:

*Hao Fong eel sushi*


----------



## childoferu

boost, i'm not good at anagrams but I would love to see someone else try


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie

Houses of healing!

Did I get it? Partial credit goes to the fraternal unit...we worked it out together. I thought of it first, sort of...


----------

